# infusing chocolate bars



## beebs (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello, I have been trying to infuse chocolate bars with teas. I warmed the chocolate and added the tea. Let it sit warm all day. Then let it sit at room temp. for one week, in a sealed container. I had also let some cocoa butter sit with the tea in a sealed container and added a little bit of this during the tempering process. The final product was OK but not as intense as I want it to be. I am sure there must be a right, and hopefully faster, way to do this. Thank you in advance for any help on this topic. This is the first EVER forum and post I have done and am very excited to be apart of this site! Thanks!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Beebs, Had to move your post to the general area.

First, are you leaving a tea liquid based ganach out on the counter for a week? you are inviting trouble with bacterias, so be careful. Do not leave diluted unenrobed chocolate fillings out for more than a few hours. 

I would suggest you make an intence infusion of tea to make your ganach and perhaps add some ground tea powder as well.
Dusting with tea powder may add another level of flavor as well.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

If it's a straight infusion, and you're only using chocolate and nothing else--you're on the right track.

All fats absorb flavours,and the best way is to warm cocoa butter and infuse flavour into this, then mix the cocoa butter into the couveture. Some people blend in finely pulverized tea into the couveture as well.


----------



## beebs (Aug 16, 2008)

I am not making a ganache. I am making chocolate bars. Chocolate only. And trying to scent the chocolate itself. I assumed the cocoa butter was what was absorbing the scent/flavor but I was hoping there was a general way to do this. Thanks for the suggestions. I will keep experimenting.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Okay, how about natural or essential oils?


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

The only way I know of to put the flavor of dry teas into chocolate is to take the hopefully high quality tea leaves, grind them into a super-fine powder, and then sprinkle them directly into the melted, tempered chocolate.


----------



## beebs (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for the info!! I am going to try that technique asap.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

green tea in the powder form, matcha is one such tea.

be sure to use the best you can afford to avoid bitter/off flavors + aromas.


----------



## bumblebeetreats (Jan 27, 2014)

You're very close. you just need to do all of what you described but just in one day. And if you aren't lactose intolerant you could just infuse the tea into a fattier base like heavy cream or butter. Then just heat up the chocolate and mix in the cream or butter, That will give the tea more fat to absorb into which will give you stronger affects.


----------



## lalmajid (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello I want to infuse tea in my covature milk chocolate what I did took tea and coco butter and put in malanger than added my chocolate but no flavour


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

lalmajid said:


> Hello I want to infuse tea in my covature milk chocolate what I did took tea and coco butter and put in malanger than added my chocolate but no flavour


You are working with tea....true teas have both fat soluble and water soluble flavors. 

Chocolate has no water....at least not enough to Liason the flavor out of the tea. 

Milk chocolate and often white chocolate are made from a "milk taffy" of sorts before cocoa solids and cocoa butter is added. 

And that's where your window of opportunity exists. 

Otherwise it's tea powder.


----------



## gwnorth668 (6 mo ago)

Mix cocoa butter and cream together, 2 parts cocoa butter to one part cream. Add teal powder or loose tea as if making a cup of tea. Simmer to reduce to 1/4th of original volume. Add tea concentrate to cocoa butter mix. Bring to a simmer in a double boiler until all liquid is gone. Add coverture chocolate chips. Stir until creamy smooth. Pot into molds.

RJF


----------

